# Need a good home!



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 30363

I sure hope I'm not stepping on any toes with this post but this sister brother team need a new home. We will happily give them to a GOOD HOME. These two are doing wonderful with goats and chickens. They are an excellent team being taught by our 3 great LGD's. Someone on here was kind enough to basically give us our first dog and I'd like to do the same for a family in need. 
Please know I'm not trying to undermine those on here selling their puppies.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention that they are Anatolian Shepard /Great Pyrenees mix. Born March 29.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Winterrwolf was looking, she is in Mo and wasnt having much luck-- heres the thread (she posted in Goats)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/516037-lgd-search.html


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

CAjerseychick said:


> Winterrwolf was looking, she is in Mo and wasnt having much luck-- heres the thread (she posted in Goats)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/516037-lgd-search.html




Thank you I sent her a pm.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

You could also contact Great Pyr rescue, they would likely be of some help placing puppies too--
found one for Texas!

http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/index.jsp

good luck and they would def place into a good home which I think is good for piece of mind...


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Or you could go on a vacation to Montana and accidentally leave them here.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

SW Ohio is nice this time of year - a vacation visit and go home two pups lighter?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> You could also contact Great Pyr rescue, they would likely be of some help placing puppies too--
> found one for Texas!
> 
> http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/index.jsp
> ...


They want them to sleep indoors and not be left alone long...pups would probably be placed as pets. This seems to be an issue with all LGD rescues. They prefer them to be placed as pets unless they are older and know nothing but livestock.

Send them to Wyoming!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Really surprised that nobody has jumped on these pups.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Call the breeder. They need to take the puppies back.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Maura said:


> Call the breeder. They need to take the puppies back.



She is the breeder, first litter I think....

If no one else takes them, wouldnt a pet home be better than the pound?
(ours has a dog door but he chooses to sleep outside vs on the dog beds in the back kitchen)...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

oceantoad said:


> Really surprised that nobody has jumped on these pups.


me too, if we didnt already have 3 huge dogs, I would drive to texas and get them...
(ie Texas isnt too far to go for a good dog!)


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

They really need to be at a working farm. You should see the male how he interacts with the goats and birds. He is awesome! The female is a little more reserved but her mom was the same way and is superb now. I'll use the rescue as a last resort though. Just wanted to try this forum first as I have been blessed with so many responses in our early learning days.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

I have a friend that I asked to send you a PM. I could not get to the NET earlier.


----------



## FarmGirl2212 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello There

I sincerely hope that your two LGDs are still available. Jeff Hale contacted me to let me know that you where looking for a good home . I raise goats and also have chickens and would really be interested in the two. 
I am looking forward to hear from you


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmGirl2212 said:


> Hello There
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are, pm with you contact info so we can talk.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Puppies are still up for adoption. So please keep the word out. I so admire the way the members of this forum watch out for one another. It's so neat to be a part of this online community!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Nebraska is way closer than Wyoming, just saying. Well maybe not way closer, but at least a couple hundred miles anyway.
They are darling, I wonder how my pair would do with them.......
They certainly look like Maggie and Murphy did as pups.....although your badger one is a bit darker..


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How cute are those two!! I wish we were closer we could have a puppies play date! lol.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish I could get them, but not moving to my new property until about two months from now. Property is in Missouri, so still a little far from you anyway.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

We are in need of a couple in a bad way. If I could find a ride for them I would definitely give them a good working home. They are sure nice looking pups.


Tex


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

jenG said:


> Oh my gosh! How cute are those two!! I wish we were closer we could have a puppies play date! lol.


I'm afraid that pic was taken a little over 2 years ago! LOL.
They look like this now....


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Jen, I haven't visited this board in a while and yours was the first post I opened today. I just want to say my heart melted with your offer to help out another fellow herder!

So generous of you! I hope you find them a wonderful home!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would post this over in the goat & sheep forums too. I'm sure I've read different threads with members in need of a good LGD or two.

They are darling & I agree with FordZoo, so nice that you are trying to pay it forward.
You'll find just the right home I'm sure.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow I would love to have them for my new stead in Arizona but they would likely die of heat stroke! There sure are beautiful. I hope I can find a large dog with no undercoat for the desert.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Jen I PM'd you!


----------



## use2bwilson (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi jenG
What a generous offer. My husband and I have just moved from 1.5 acres in CO to 20 acres in flagstaff,AZ. We have an 8 year old Akbash. He was from a rescue and is amazing with our goats and chickens. However he is gonna need some help on our bigger place with a very active coyote population. We are up in the cool pines and also have bear and mountain lion too. 
Anyway I would love to know if your 2 are still needing a loving working home?


----------

